# antifreeze leak causing rust 1994



## mscar111 (Mar 15, 2018)

I've had a small antifreeze leak for months under the intake manifold, I'm going to be fixing it soon, there's a lot of orange/brown like rust, or clay looking stuff all over my intake manifold, fuel injectors, everywhere that the antifreeze has sprayed on. I'm wondering whats the best way to clean the intake manifold? I have some wire brushes for any metal pieces that have been sprayed. Is there any solution that you all would recommend other then just water and soap?

Also I'm wondering if the rust/clay looking stuff is actually rust. My brother said it's burnt antifreeze, but I'm wondering if it's from the times I've used just water and not antifreeze in my radiator and the water is causing everything to rust. Because the inside of my radiator also has this orange/brown clay inside it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Try this stuff:

https://www.maasinc.com/


----------

